# Caron Butler 'unlikely' for first round



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- Caron Butler, who ruptured the patellar tendon in his right knee a little more than three months ago, is "extremely unlikely" to play for the Dallas Mavericks in the first round of the NBA playoffs, coach Rick Carlisle said Wednesday.
> 
> Butler, who was averaging 15.0 points and 4.1 rebounds before he got hurt vs. Milwaukee on Jan. 1 and had surgery, will continue his aggressive rehabilitation work in an effort to be able to contribute during the postseason.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=6300870


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If we get past the first round, could be very helpful against the Lakers.

I still have faith this is the year of the Mav.. i hope


----------

